

RetailMeNot Shares Spike After Raising $191 Million In IPO - adventured
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2013/07/19/retailmenot-shares-spike-after-raising-191-million-in-ipo/

======
throwaway1979
Please tell me there is something deeper in this than putting coupon codes on
a website.

